# Saying Goodbye To Our Cat Smudge



## Koumyou_69 (May 25, 2010)

our cat Smudge had to be put down Sunday may 23. he had vary crystals in his bladder and high chance it was cancerous. he would be 11 years next month and his birthday is going to be hard on the family. he never acted much like a normal cat but if you were sick or sad he was right there to keep watch over you until he thought you were better. we are going to miss the days when he would eat balloons and go completely crazy without any catnip just his personality. when we found him all those years ago after he was rejected from his mother the vets only gave him a 5% chance of survival, i think he beat those odds and was happy and healthy for a long time. We will miss you so much little brother!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 25, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Smudge, but, sometimes its for the best. Never is easy though. Thanks to you he had a wonderful life and clearly defied the odds. Thanks for sharing some of your memories with us and let us help share your grief. Rest in peace Smudge.


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss...it never is easy to lose aspecial pet..


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss,
Run free Smudge :rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's never easy when they have to go, even if you know that you're doing a great kindness by not prolonging their suffering.


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for your messages but its still so hard not seeing him laying in the sun like the lazy cat he was


----------



## cheryl (Jun 4, 2010)

*Koumyou_69 wrote: *


> its still so hard not seeing him laying in the sun like the lazy cat he was


I understand completely..


----------



## Koumyou_69 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Cheryl


----------

